# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Hibiscus lodge hotel

## copper350

Hello Boardies,
I decided to try Ocho for the first time in all the years i've been going to jamaica. This is the hotel I have choosen for my 4 night stay and the rest of my vacation home in Negril. I'm a single female going solo and looking frwd in partying, exploring and relaxing while there.
I love a good time. Any info about hotel, and the must sees, also where to eat.
Thanks in advance
Copper

----------


## Vince

Hey copper,we drove past Hibiscus it looked ok.We stayed at Chrisanns a little past Hibiscus.Theres plenty to do in and around Ochie.Do you ahve a driver?We like doing non tourist stuff.Like hanging with locals up in da hills in the river after that we go down to the local beach and just have a blast.Theres Dunns,craft market,which is very busy when cruise boats are in.(hard to make deals on those days).Driving to Bob's resting place.Theres Glistling Waters.Theres alot to do.When is your next reach?~Bless!

----------


## copper350

May 20 - May 28, 2012 is my next reach. I too share in those same adventures off the beaten path. How do I locate someone to go in the hills, rivers, etc? 
Thanks

----------


## Vince

Copper,I gotcha covered on that :Big Grin: -I have a very GREAT and TRUSTWORTHY fren that lives in Mango Valley.He usually takes us to town for stuff or suggest places for us to go check out :Smile: )_Have you checked into Chrisanns Beach Resort before?-I can get you covered on transportation and sight seeing.Will you need a driver to pick you up from the airport as well?~Bless-Vince :Big Grin:

----------


## copper350

Ok, I didn't look at Chrisanna Beach resort. Is this somethg that I should see? I do have transportation to and frm airport, but am looking for a tour guide to show me all the wonderful things that you have been talking about.

----------


## Vince

We liked Chrisanns,I checked into Hibicus.But i was sold on Chrisanns.For us.(family of 4) Our kids are 8-10-The staff is VERY nice.O'neil is a GREAT guy that works there.VERY CLEAN resort.They are condos owned by indiviuals.There is a GREAT Jerk Center across the street.Her name is Samatha.Cold beer to :Smile: )-GReat music!-Chinaman store next door to the Jerk center.Cheap box lunches :Smile: )-Chrisanns have a spotless pool that over looks there private little beach.overall GREAT place!!!-VERY kind folks there.I can help you as much as I can.We have been going to Ochie since 07.Any questions you have I would be pleased to help you with :Big Grin:

----------


## copper350

Ok, I def need a tour guide, but I do have trnsportation to and from the airport. Is Chrisanns Beach Resort somethg that I need to look into?
I love the views etc at Hibiscus.

----------


## Vince

I'll call mi fren in a bit and give him a chat about what we talked about.Yea,I would check out the reviews at Chrisanns to.I do all my research on TA :Big Grin:

----------


## copper350

Ok, vince I did check out Chrisanns Resort it is nice, but I found a penthouse condo at the Sandcastle Resort that I've decided to take. I'm still and goig to eat ar Hibiscus at the Almond Tree Restaurant and check out the hotel. I read that Sandcastle Resort is in a better location. Then Hiniscus. 
Keep me posted on tour guide. Thanks

----------


## Vince

Will do :Big Grin:

----------


## copper350

Vince, I changing my mind no more, going back to Hibiscus I feel that this place better fixs what it is I'n looking for. zNo more changing thanks.lol
It gets so hard when there are so many to choose from.lol
Thanks again

----------


## Vince

No Problem mon!!-YOu can alway take a ride to Chrisanns and take tour of the place and walk around for future stays.Then go across the street to Jerk Shop :Smile: ~Bless!

----------

